#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Refesh Access data in Excel

## bkbuhler

I created an Access database that runs several queries.  I linked the different queries in separate worksheets in Excel (Excel 2007) computer 1.  The Access database and Excel work book are located in the same drive of our network.  Susequently I opened the linked Excel workbook from a different computer (Excel 2010).  The file opens with data with no issue.  The problem occurs when refeshing the data, I receive the following error message: "The query did not run, or the database table could not be opened. Check the database server or contact you database administrator.  Make sure the external database is available and hasn't been moved or reorganized, the try the operation again".  If I go back to computer 1 and open the file the data will refresh.  I need the ability to allow other users using different computers to refresh the data, how can this be done?

The Access Database does link to other database files using ODBC.

----------


## jqq

Can you try linking directly to the file instead of using the mapping of the drive to get to the file?

For example: Try linking to "\network1\folder1\file" instead of "C:\folder1\file"

----------

